# harvest time :D



## mrn3wman (Oct 22, 2009)

im almost ready to harvest but i dont have a jewlers magnifier so is there another way of determining wen to harvest


----------



## ickysticky (Oct 22, 2009)

Radio shack as a hand help microscope for 12 dollars. 60-100x. I'd atleast get that one for now, you need it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2009)

mrn3wman said:
			
		

> im almost ready to harvest but i dont have a jewlers magnifier so is there another way of determining wen to harvest



No.

You do not necessarily need a jeweler's loupe, but you do need at least 30x magnification to tell if your plant is ready for harvest.


----------



## mrn3wman (Oct 23, 2009)

would a regular magnifier work ??


----------



## 420benny (Oct 23, 2009)

Anything that will enlarge the trichs enough to see their color works.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

your level of eyesight helps a lot too.... i know many people who can't see the distinguish colors with a 10X and many who can.... your best bet is gonna be the radio shack scope.... i've had mine for over 2 years with no problems.... the 60-100x magnification helps easily distinguish colors too....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Got any pics.... ?


----------



## mrn3wman (Oct 23, 2009)

yea but wen i take them they hardly sho up cause of the light


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

try snapping some right when the light goes out.... or a minute or 2 before it comes on....


----------



## mrn3wman (Oct 23, 2009)

ok will do
is there any problems with putting pics online? i mean isnt that dangerouse


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

i've posted on this site in years past, and that has been the least of my concerns by far.... just try not to get anything incriminating or identifiable in the photos.... the microsoft paint program can be very useful if you need to block out part of a pic....


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

mrn3wman said:
			
		

> ok will do
> is there any problems with putting pics online? i mean isnt that dangerouse


 
C-mon dude .... havent you looked arround this place ?????????

Sorry but that was a DUMB question


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

some folks still get paranoid


----------



## F12 (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought a 30X jewelers magnifier on eBay for less than 10 bucks shipped via mail. This was *after* buying a 10X from hobby lobby for 15 bucks and a radio shack 13 dollar microscope. The 30X is great for me and easy to use.


----------



## mrn3wman (Oct 24, 2009)

yea but half the people on here are allowed to grow pot im not


----------



## mrn3wman (Oct 24, 2009)

well i try uploding pics but they are to big? how do i shrink them


----------



## Hick (Oct 24, 2009)

..there are no DUMB questions......



			
				mrn3wman said:
			
		

> well i try uploding pics but they are to big? how do i shrink them


 theres a tutorial in the annoncements area


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 25, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..there are no DUMB questions......
> 
> theres a tutorial in the annoncements area


 
now don't get mad, but i don't know about that, i can honestly say that i have read a few R_E_A_L_L_Y horrendously hilariously DUMB questions here; so i KNOW you have :holysheep:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 25, 2009)

I shrink by just rightclicking on the pic and hitting "Edit". Should bring up Windows Paint.
Then just look for Sketch/Skew and reduce it by %.

For magnifying. I use lenses from an old pair of binoculars. Just hold up the small one to the plant, and the big one behind it. And bam. Size of M&Ms to look at. Can scan around the whole plant in seconds. Can even hold the camera up to the lenses (1 at a time, not together) and get clear heavily magnified shots without the zoom distorting it any on me.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

You say this isnt your first rodeo, and you have grown a few crops already, how did you know when to harvest all of those other times ?  hmmmmmm


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 25, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I shrink by just rightclicking on the pic and hitting "Edit". Should bring up Windows Paint.
> Then just look for Sketch/Skew and reduce it by %.
> 
> For magnifying. I use lenses from an old pair of binoculars. Just hold up the small one to the plant, and the big one behind it. And bam. Size of M&Ms to look at. Can scan around the whole plant in seconds. Can even hold the camera up to the lenses (1 at a time, not together) and get clear heavily magnified shots without the zoom distorting it any on me.


 
That is an excellent idea chucker, never thought about using binoculars backward...i got goop in my loupe, and had i known i could use binoc's i would have not panicked like i did (was harvest time), thanks!


----------

